# gipsy nirvana seed boutique



## thestandard (Oct 30, 2007)

:woohoo:

I would like to reccomend!

www.seedboutique.com


Happy to report that I recieved the seeds EXACTLY 7 days from the order time, technically 6.. but gipsy nirvana is in the UK..

10x northern lights pure indica (nirvana seeds)
10x Afghan Durban Poison x Skunk #1 freebies! (skunkyman seeds)

Stealth shipping was so stealthy, I was worried since I didn't take any precautions as far as credit card or a pobox or something  but now im confident I was lucky enough to slip by unnoticed.

The seeds, all 20, are smaller than any healthy pot seed I've ever seen. (I've never had anythingbut bagseed tho)
sry no pics =/


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2007)

*It's always great news when someone gets their beans. CONGRATS mang.   As far as the freebies given to you from him. They are old seeds and very tough to grow but you do have a chance with them. :aok: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *It's always great news when someone gets their beans. CONGRATS mang.  As far as the freebies given to you from him. They are old seeds and very tough to grow but you do have a chance with them. :aok: *


 
I just gotta add that my freebies grew just fine, go see my journal and look for pics of Lucy.   

I love seedboutique.  TBG is who recommended them to me.  Thanks TBG!


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 31, 2007)

I like www.seedbotique.com as well.  I got a few strains of Nirvana seeds through them and have been happily stoned since.  Quality seeds if ya ask me.


----------



## jash (Oct 31, 2007)

question: noticed that same nirvana strains are cheaper at seedboutique than the nirvana's site (example: nirvana's aurora indica-seedboutique's price=$25.01 / nirvana's aurora indica -nirvana's site price= $37.84).          why this???:confused2:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2007)

*Not sure jash but it's a damn good question.  *


			
				jash said:
			
		

> question: noticed that same nirvana strains are cheaper at seedboutique than the nirvana's site (example: nirvana's aurora indica-seedboutique's price=$25.01 / nirvana's aurora indica -nirvana's site price= $37.84). why this???:confused2:


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Oct 31, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> question: noticed that same nirvana strains are cheaper at seedboutique than the nirvana's site (example: nirvana's aurora indica-seedboutique's price=$25.01 / nirvana's aurora indica -nirvana's site price= $37.84). why this???:confused2:


 
I asked this question on another forum and was told that the wholesalers buy in bulk so they get heavily discounted pricing and depending on the situation are often (tho not always) able to sell to the end user for a cheaper price.


----------



## jash (Oct 31, 2007)

sounds thats better order the seeds from the boutique then..


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 24, 2007)

Good luck with them.Ive also bought from seedboutique.The seeds i actually paid for sprouted,the freebies like TBG said,are old and you'll be lucky to get a sprout.


----------

